# i looove waternymph!



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 10, 2007)

i tried to wear my hair all cute with chopsticks my brothers foreign exchange student brought us from japan like agoraroarasuras, but i don't like my hair up. i think my jaw line is too small or something...it looks weird.




i used

face:
everyday minerals in sandy beige
glissade msf
naked you msf
i don't remember what else.

eyes:
udpp
waternymph e/s
pandamonium eyes quad
urban decay turquoise and gold glitterliners
the purple softsparkle eye pencil
diorshow mascara...it looks clumpy because i put it over other mascara that i wore all day

lips:
new flame lipglass
pastel polish chromeglass

and i tried to make some videos that show how it really looks.....because i suck at taking pictures...i dunno if it looks more true to life in the videos?


----------



## stephbunny (Apr 10, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 10, 2007)

i am serious ur absolutely stunning hon...so fresh and flawlessly gorgeous skin...ur MU skills ROCK!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 10, 2007)

love waternymph myself, and your chopsticks are cute.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 10, 2007)

like the color combo!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 10, 2007)

Ohh, those colors look great together. They would be awesome for a night out i bet


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful!!  I love those colors together!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 10, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_i am serious ur absolutely stunning hon...so fresh and flawlessly gorgeous skin...ur MU skills ROCK!!!_

 
you're crazy about the skin! haha mine's actually pretty bad right now, but thank you so much!
and thanks everyone else tooo! i love specktra you guys are so nice and helpful!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 10, 2007)

i like the glitter liner


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 11, 2007)

You, your makeup, and your hair are so pretty!! I love waternymph too, it's the only eyeshadow I have a backup of.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 11, 2007)

Pretty


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 11, 2007)

I liked the pics,
but after seeing the video..
WOW! they look so vibrant and beautiful!!

u got great skills


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 11, 2007)

thank you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jacq-i...i wish i had a backup! haha it's sooo gorgeous.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 11, 2007)

Oo I really like this. =] Those colors look nice together. I think I might do something like this for work today.


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

This is sexy!  I dig it!


----------



## tottui (Apr 12, 2007)

tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial, tutorial...






 i LOVE this looks.. and you are gorgeous!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Apr 12, 2007)

A very sexy look!  I love the eyeliner!


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 12, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 12, 2007)

Gorgeous colors on you!  Love how you blended your makeup, and how you lined the eyes!!


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

soo pretty! i love it! and the video is a good idea.


----------



## JoyZz (Apr 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!

I have to get myself some of those glitter liners!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Makes me want to go out and get them glitter liners right now! Thanks


----------



## cutenurse2486 (May 19, 2008)

SoOoOo Pretty!  Love the glitter!!!


----------



## glassy girl (May 19, 2008)

Looks awesome girl!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 20, 2008)

I LOVE Waternymph too, and this is beautiful on you!


----------



## laneyyy (May 22, 2008)

This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## tendresse (May 22, 2008)

and to think I passed over waternymph at my CCO the other day, I guess I'm headed back there today arent I, this is quite lovely, and I never thought to add purple and green together like this, its beautiful!


----------



## User67 (May 22, 2008)

I LOVE this! It's so funny because I just decided to wear Waternymph the other day myself after it has been sitting forever! And I forgot how totally goegeous it is!


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 22, 2008)

love the eye liner!


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 28, 2008)

I so am in love with those colors together I was playing around with similar colors this morning but have yet to actually upload the pictures. They look ssooooooo good!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 28, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

that's just insanely great! you look like a fairy from some fantasy land..
love the color combinations.. 
and i really like your lashes too they look hot..


----------



## midget (Jul 10, 2008)

oo so perty!


----------



## piN.up (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

so pretty! you look a bit like that woman from Weeds in one of those pics. Mary Louise Parker, I think her name is


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

wow.. that's very pretty!!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

simply amazing !!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

i was just about to say  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cute_Sabz* 

 
_that's just insanely great! you look like a fairy from some fantasy land..




_


----------



## Ciara (Aug 25, 2008)

nice job!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

This is beautiful.  What a great selection of colors.  Looks amazing.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 25, 2008)

Fabulous!


----------

